# Photoloon.com ?



## RMThompson (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone have any good or bad experience with Photoloon? They have a D90 for a ridiculously cheap price, which is weird since the REST Of their prices are horrible.

I am wondering if they are one of those shops that tries to get you to buy all the high price add ons?


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 24, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> I am wondering if they are one of those shops that tries to get you to buy all the high price add ons?



More than likely. If it's too good to be true, it probably is...man I hate being cynical.


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with CA. Sounds fishy.


----------



## KmH (Aug 24, 2009)

www.resellerratings.com


----------



## SpeedTrap (Aug 24, 2009)

I would not order from them.......


----------



## Nolan (Aug 24, 2009)

Its best that you buy your camera from a well known store. Like here in Canada its Henerys or blacks because they have a great rep!


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 24, 2009)

Nolan said:


> Its best that you buy your camera from a well known store. Like here in Canada its Henerys or blacks because they have a great rep!



Black's? _Really_? The Black's in Vancouver has nothing useful. It's Lens & Shutter or Beau Photo in this neck of the woods. (Henry's stops at Manitoba.  )


----------



## jess28 (Aug 25, 2009)

I fell for one of those when I first became interested in a DSLR.  They processed my payment, then told me the Xt I'd ordered was out of stock.  Also, they tried to tell me because they had processed the payment already it would take at least 30 days to get a refund unless I was willing to apply it as credit toward something else they sold (none of which was anywhere near the same price, or even a fair market price)
That was when I decided to only deal locally or from a major well respected retailer.  I'd be careful.


----------



## kristenmacke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's a review that I posted today on another website:

I ordered the Canon t1i from PhotoLoon on Friday and so far have had absolutely nothing but trouble dealing with them. TERRIBLE!!! customer service. (I cannot stress this enough!) 

I first called Friday to verify that the price online was accurate and the guy was a jerk to me... he said he doesn't answer any questions about pricing. I eventually ordered the camera online without trouble. There was a special for free shipping, but I needed the camara in a rush so I paid to have it shipped in 3 days. There was also a special online that listed something about free tripod/case/etc. with every order. Never did it mention that while I was ordering. (I didn't have my hopes up about actually receiving those items.)

I waited and waited and never received even a call or confirmation email. I emailed the service group, but never heard a response.

Finally, on Tuesday afternoon I received a phone call asking to verify my order... TUESDAY! They could have done that on Friday or Monday. I said my order was accurate and that this could have been accomplished by an email confirmation. At that time I was told my order would ship on Wednesday and I'd get my camera on Monday. If you're keeping track now... that's over a week later - when I paid $30 in shipping to have it shipped by Wednesday.

So, again I was polite and simply asking him to show me on their company policy where it says they need that time to process the orders. He said, "Fine... you want to cancel, that's fine. You don't want your order... fine!" 

Anyway, I was eventually transferred to the manager who tried to upsell me on some stupid battery pack. I still don't have my camera... maybe on Monday.

Long story short... pay the extra $$ at the store and don't fall for the cheap prices and crappy service!!!!


----------

